# Bessacarr E745 "30v Heater problem and Fridge query



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought I'd try the 230v heater as the gas one doesn't seem to want to light, but fired right up on viewing, gas is full, and it has a new AA battery, it's the S3002 type of heater, it did cross my mind that as we're on a slope in two directions it might be that, but I just don't know to be honest.



















Tother is just a switch on the fridge below the control panel which is unseen when the door is closed, which appears to do nothing, it says "Climate Control Switch" next to it I've had it on and off, when on gas, 12v and 230v, no mention of it in the manual, any ideas what it does, the inferior light works either way.



















One more thing in this economy thread is this display







it shows volts in the LB and also what the solar panel is delivering, but I don't think it's a controller, but I can't find one, so just curious really for now but sods law it'll become important to know at some point.

That should keep you going til we return, I am taking my lovely Liz away for a few days, back Wednesday, she's not had a break since last Autumn and she's overdue for one.

So if you're up in the dales and you see a Bessie driver manically waving, wave back or I'll turn round and come get you :grin2::grin2:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The climate control switch is for a frame heater. Usually only fitted to larger fridges. It switches on a small low power heater element around the fridge door frame. Supposed to prevent condensation or something but personally I consider them a waste of time!.
I think the Fox D1 is just a monitor as you say, there must be a charge controller somewhere as the display seems to be reading the correct charging voltage. Probably hidden away somewhere, can you follow where the cables from the panel goes to?
Gas fires not really affected by slopes? must be a gas supply/burner/ignition problem


Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes the Fox is a charge monitor, will tell you volts or current, depending whether the button is pushed in or out.I have one wired into the solar charge system.Will be close to the batteries.

cabby

. 
As to the climate control, on some units that have a separate door for the freezer this control can be used if that door becomes frozen and unable to be opened, until thawed around the door edge, this will not affect the interior of the freezer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Heater was a user error, I'd tried to stop the incessant squeak these heaters sometimes have when driving on our nations rubbish roads, and the one of the battery pack wires came off and I'd put it back on the wrong place, but it was sparking so thought it was OK, but while away I got stuck into it as it was bloody cold on Saturday night in the dales, and snowing hard, anyway I noticed a Electric Spark symbol so stuck the wire in there and the heater fired right up and been fine since.

Thanks for the climate switch info, I turned it on while on 12v, but it felt no different around the frame, will try it on 230v now it's back home.

Now onto the solar side of things, for some odd reason I lost the cookers ignition spark (was user error, I'd turned 12v off at the panel :roll anyway I looked in the Bessie manual and it said there was fuse box in the W/robe, all okay, and another behind the control panel also okay, so while I had it off I thought I'd investigate the fox jobbie, which is almost as far away from the LBs as it could be Phil.

Click *link* for pictures of what I found, no idea what the grey matchbox sized thing is with the Red LED, but it looks like an add on, never seen that controller before, not MPPT though I think, not looked it up yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Other than the above the van ran fine, everything worked, but even though it got very very wet it did not shrink.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev, 

Grey box looks a bit like the kit that charges your engine battery once your leisure battery is charged.

Worth checking per wiring suggestion below.

Black negative.
Red and brown lives for leisure and engine batteries.

Just fitted something similar, thee wires, led and similar insulation filling the unit.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Kev,
> 
> Grey box looks a bit like the kit that charges your engine battery once your leisure battery is charged.
> 
> ...


Never thought of that Terry, you'd think it'd have a name or logo on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some info on the controller, NOT MPPT though

http://www.morningstarcorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/SunSaverENG_R3_5_12web1.pdf


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would agree the grey box looks like a "battery master". I doubt that you will be able to feel a difference around the fridge door with the heater on, its very low power hence my theory that they don't actually seem to make any difference.

Trevor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

trevorf said:


> I would agree the grey box looks like a "battery master". I doubt that you will be able to feel a difference around the fridge door with the heater on, its very low power hence my theory that they don't actually seem to make any difference.
> 
> Trevor


Thanks Trevor, I left the door heater on for an hour or two, but felt no change.


----------

